# Driving Uber in Switzerland



## Quatro40

Hello guys and gals. I am looking to move to Switzerland from the USA and drive for Uber over there. 

Anyone has any advise as to the requirements, age of car, insurance, self employment. Looking to do it in Bern and Zurich Cantons.


----------

